# Quality of Life?



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Forewarning everyone this is a bit of a rant. :rant:

My brother's Hav whom used to be the family dog is nearly 13 years old (3 more days till his bday). Now if aging isn't enough of an issue for a poor dog my brother neglects certain aspects of care i.e. grooming. Several times this dog has been so matted that when shaved the hair comes off like sheeps wool not to mention his toenails have grown into his paw pads. This pisses me off and depresses me at the same time! I've stepped in so that this poor dog doesn't get that far gone but my brother needs to step up his responsibility. Yeah, he's extremely busy with one kid another on the way but he has time to play sports and video games. An animal is not something you can put on a backburner. I beg, I plead, I lecture but nothing really ever changes unless I'm the one to do it. This dog is already dealing with enough: swaggers when he walks, going blind, eye issues such hair in eyes and eye discharge, toenails always clicking, and lately being plagued with diarrhea. He also has dominance aggression its not as bad as it used to be but he has bitten my niece before. My brother gives him love and affection but neglects his overall wellbeing. Idk, my parents and I believe that he should be put down. I just feel that when dogs are aging you're supposed to be lessening their burden not adding to them and I've been raised where you don't prolong an animals life when their suffering. I feel like a horrible person to say this but I don't think this quality of life is worth him living. I don't want to see him get worst. Now just trying my brother to see this or lessen his burden..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like the pain is caused by humans or did I miss something? Why not rehome the dog?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Sounds like the pain is caused by humans or did I miss something? Why not rehome the dog?


I agree, this dog does not need to be put down, he needs a new home.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

See I don't know if he'd do well with rehoming as he has an issue with dominance aggression. Its not as bad as when he was younger but he is still a bit tempermental and unpredictable. Especially when woken. Can't pick him up without growling except on rare occasions: if he's sick or is going in the car. My dad got bit not too long ago just trying to move him out of the way of the footrest.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

This is really sad. The dog most likely feels miserable and very uncomfortable. If your brother can't even take the time to physically care for him, I doubt the dog receives any love and affection from him.
A dog that age should live out the twilight years in comfort, but he can't, and it's no fault of his own. If my brother treated his dogs like that, he would feel my wrath.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think the dog needs to be put down, he just needs a different home. He doesn't seem to be terminally ill, just aging. Can you or your parents take him?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd take him if my brother was treating a dog this way. It's cruel. With another baby coming into their home he's going to have even less time to care for him.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, we kinda think that he may be on his way out already as his urine has been clear for a long time (over a year, maybe two) and for what seems the past month he's had issues with diarrhea. Its not the food. He walks really slow and his body swaggers kinda serpentine or zig zag motion. My brother brings him into work and it takes 5 minutes just to get him outta the freakin door! Some days he won't even lift his head when he's in his bed.. 

I've noticed when I've given him baths that there is some sort of conehead like shaped growth underneath his anal area.. Idk

Even though I'm upset at my brother at the moment he did save the dog as my mother would've put him down years ago if my brother hadn't taken him in. His dominance aggression was so bad then that all you had to do was look at him & he'd start growling viciously. He has bit everyone in my family except my brother. I have scars. I guess one of my fears is that he'll revert back into that...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My parents won't take him. He's too grouchy and he bites. He doesn't get along with our 5 dogs..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very sad Renee.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My brother & his family is living with us during the summer as their house isn't done being built. So, it'll be a bit easier to wash him. He really needs a shave & I've been trying to get his vaccination history so I can take him to a groomer. (Talk about concierge services!) Strange thing the dog will attack us but he's scared of groomers. Another thing that bugs me is my SIL will have no part in taking care of him yet she says she loves him. Some ppl are so obstinate.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Idk, my parents and I believe that he should be put down.


 This just screams at me to say, "Your brother? Yep!" I'M KIDDING, of course but simply giving a dog food and water and a roof over its head isn't caring for it or saving it.

This dog needs to see a vet for his diarrhea and his other physical problems. He needs his nails cut and a proper grooming and it's good that you step in when you can. Keeping the hair out of his eyes might help with the discharge. It sounds like this dog is terribly cranky because he doesn't feel well. Some TLC and understanding of his emotional issues might make his remaining years more comfortable. Has he seen a vet for his "swaggering"? If he is truly suffering, and it's not simply from neglect, it would be more humane to euthanize him but if it's just because as he ages he becomes a burden, that's not fair. Eye issues like cataracts and even eventual blindness happen, but cataracts can be dealt with and a dog who goes blind with age can manage quite well as long as he's in a familiar place.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> but simply giving a dog food and water and a roof over its head isn't caring for it or saving it. This dog needs to see a vet for his diarrhThis just screams at me to say, "Your brother? Yep!" I'M KIDDING, of course ea and his other physical problems. He needs his nails cut and a proper grooming and it's good that you step in when you can. Keeping the hair out of his eyes might help with the discharge. It sounds like this dog is terribly cranky because he doesn't feel well. Some TLC and understanding of his emotional issues might make his remaining years more comfortable. Has he seen a vet for his "swaggering"?* If he is truly suffering, and it's not simply from neglect, it would be more humane to euthanize him but if it's just because as he ages he becomes a burden, that's not fair. Eye issues like cataracts and even eventual blindness happen, but cataracts can be dealt with and a dog who goes blind with age can manage quite well as long as he's in a familiar place.


Very well said.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Renee, what I would do is provide whatever care I could for the poor dog, never mind that the brother won't do it. This isn't about teaching your brother any lessons = as I doubt he wants to learn anyway = but more about caring for a neglected dog. If you can trim his nails and shave his hair off, then go for it. If he seems o.k. with groomers, then maybe you could take care of that and tell your brother "Happy B'day, I took care of your dog's matting problem for you." Seriously!! Maybe paying for a vet visit could be your bothers' Christmas present!

If the dog is aggressive, muzzle him, do what you have to in caring for his nails, his hair, his eyes and ears and he just might feel better for it. 

I agree that with another baby on the way, this dog will be in serious need of care!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> This just screams at me to say, "Your brother? Yep!" I'M KIDDING, of course but simply giving a dog food and water and a roof over its head isn't caring for it or saving it.
> 
> This dog needs to see a vet for his diarrhea and his other physical problems. He needs his nails cut and a proper grooming and it's good that you step in when you can. Keeping the hair out of his eyes might help with the discharge. It sounds like this dog is terribly cranky because he doesn't feel well. Some TLC and understanding of his emotional issues might make his remaining years more comfortable. Has he seen a vet for his "swaggering"? If he is truly suffering, and it's not simply from neglect, it would be more humane to euthanize him but if it's just because as he ages he becomes a burden, that's not fair. Eye issues like cataracts and even eventual blindness happen, but cataracts can be dealt with and a dog who goes blind with age can manage quite well as long as he's in a familiar place.


He's always been cantankerous. Whats weird is that with time it hasn't worsened that much. Our family originally got him as a show dog but when he became overly aggressive we had him neutered in hopes that it would level out his testosterone. He was a dog you could look at and he'd go off on you if he thought you were giving him looks. We tried everything. It wasn't until my SIL came along and wouldn't greet him until he would stop growling. Kinda crazy since she had never really been around dogs till him. He hasn't been to the vet for swaggering. I'm going to see if we can get him to switch to our vet so my mom & I can take him. I've already tried getting him to get the vaccination record for weeks so I can take him somewhere to get groomed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Very sad......What kind of dog is he? Has the dog been to the Vet lately?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Renee, that is so sad. Poor little guy seems to be suffering so much, and he seems to be too aggressive to be around a new baby. Maybe you can convince your brother to take him to the vet to have him checked and make sure he's not suffering to the point where he's in extreme pain. I wish I had a better solution, but this is really tough.:hug:
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A check up at the vet could go along way Renee. I'd try to get him there WITH your brother if possible. The vet can recommend things to you medically or if he feels it is best to put him down due to suffering. A vet will know for certain.

We have a person with a dog that is very old and she loves him very much. She brings him in the vet's office alot for every little thing. She takes fantastic care of him....but there is nothing more the vet can do for him. Still she brings him in. It is so sad. She needs to let him go,but admits she just can't. The dog has been incontinent for over a year and she cleans up for him daily. I believe he is 16 years old. He has a soulful sad look in his eyes and when I see him,my heart just breaks.....not only for him,but for the owner.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

A update on Max I gave him a bath on Thursday, so he's all clean. Fortunately, there weren't any matts as his hair is short but he needs a shave before it has a chance to start matting. He's the only dog that likes my new forced air dryer lol. If only the rest of them would lay that still! My mom shaped up his face so hair won't be poking in his eyes. I was going to take him to get his nails trimmed today but my brother & family went out of town. He had some yellowish greenish eye goop so I think he def needs to see a vet. My brother said he'll put eye drops in his eyes & keep the goop out. Hopefully, my brother brings him back with him as my SIL will be staying the week out there with her family & she won't touch his eyes. She even has a new excuse why she can't touch them..because she's pregnant. Hmm really? Is dog eye goop hazardous to pregnancy? 

I don't remember the last time he was at the vet. Maybe March? I'm goin to see if I can get my brother to take him to our vet since they have better hours. They're open till 2 am all year round so he can't make any excuses. His wife usually takes Max to the vet but I don't think that'll happen anytime in the next 2 months. She's a little over 7 months along but she looks like she's 10 months along... 

Oh the funny thing is that they usually have me groom him before they take him to the vet because they're embarressed to take him looking like that.:rollseyes:

Max has been incontinent for quite some time now and he's now plagued with diarrhea. It seems like he has been having bouts of sicknesses more often now.

Max is a Havanese.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

If the dog is swaying when walking and has questionable urine and problems with elimination - a vet visit is in order with full blood-work and urine analysis.

What medical problems does the dog have - this will be important in getting the dog re-homed.

If there is a medical condition that suggests illness and declining health, I would suggest medical attention until he no longer has quality of life. 

What is wrong with your brother and SIL that they have no feelings of obligation for a pet that is in their care??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My neighbor did this with a daschund she had. The poor dog was incontinent and usually couldn't walk. She carried her around in a baby blanket because the dog was in pain and she slept in a portable baby crib next to her bed. She was 17 and she kept saying she didn't have the heart to put her down. Finally when she'd just cry or stare into space her husband insisted, the vet had been saying it was time for over a year. Every time I see her she still talks about that little dog and it's been almost 2 years! They have another dog that's also getting old and she's awful, barks and tries to bite anyone or anything that comes near her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Renee, how nice of you and your mom to give Max a proper grooming. How is he doing now? What is the latest news ?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no clue how he's doing as he's up in Chicago with my SIL, niece & her parents. My brother is going to pick them up Sunday, so I guess we'll find out then. His green goopy eye went away the 2nd day he was up there. My brother was actually putting eye drops in. Which is a first! Hopefully he's not a mess when he comes back! This weekend I'm going to attempt to wash all 5 of ours.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

You are very sweet to take care of him and groom him for your brother. I hope he's doing okay. Let us know how he is when he gets back from Chicago.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

All 5 dogs?! Holy moly... that's a lot of bathing. lol How are things ?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow, I think I'd take them to a pool and do them there!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Never quite made it to washing them last weekend, luckily as they would've dirty right afterwards as its been raining like crazy around here. This weekend tho! You know whats suprising it takes me longer to do my Papillons than the Havanese? I just got a double edged Furminator so hopefully that helps cut down the time! 

Just saw my brothers Hav tonight he seems to be doing better tonight. My brothers doing a bit better to tending to his eyes. Of course, as I keep reminding him. Been busy lately so haven't gotten time to steal him & take him to get his nails done but planning on doing that very soon.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My brother finally was getting better at taking care of him. He actually asked me for the name of a groomer before I was about to give it to him. 

Last night he went to rainbow bridge. Can't believe he's gone & I didn't get to say good bye.  He will always hold a special spot in my heart.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That is so sad. Poor little guy. I'm really sorry for you and your brother.
:hug:
Gina


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Max. I know how hard it is especially when he's been in the family that long. At least you know you did all you could to help him.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks guys  At least he's not suffering anymore and there couldn't be anything more peaceful than dying in your sleep. I'm goin to miss him.


----------

